# Accuweather Forecast



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2009)

Accuweather released an updated forecast this morning.  The bad news is that they dragged the heaviest snows further south then their previous forecast.  The good news is that most of the Northeast is a least normal.  Looks great for places like Camelback and Sundown less promising the further north and west you go.  I also semi worried about Utah as its predicted to be warm and dry.  Time will tell.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

Epic Sundown Season! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Epic Sundown Season! :lol:



Sweetness! 

Pow bump explosions!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Epic *Mountain Creek *Season! :lol:



*fixed


----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a solid map right there.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 14, 2009)

I have about as much faith in that map as I do picking the winning lottery numbers.....


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2009)

As much as I love their enthusiasm and gross exaggerations as good stoke, the hit rate of their mountain forecasts is abysmal.  I really think they put most of their energies into city forecasts where their ratings matter most.

What's the diff between 'Normal Snowfall" and "Cold and Snowy"??? :-?

Speaking of city folk, many of the city folk I've been speaking to lately believe we are in for a really heavy snowfall this winter.   Wishful thinking as they tremble in their UGGs.:smash:


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 14, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have about as much faith in that map as I do picking the winning lottery numbers.....



When you're a skier living in NJ, faith is all you have.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like we should be booking trips to Taos and Telluride.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have about as much faith in that map as I do picking the winning lottery numbers.....



Faith or no faith they nailed this years Hurricane forecast.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Faith or no faith they nailed this years Hurricane forecast.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'm coming to the conclusion that while they may get some things right, they hardly ever get mountain forecasts right.   

Thank God not many hurricanes get to the mountains :razz:


----------

